# this is me :)



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

maybe,lol


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

m


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice pic! Good to see a face


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Nice pic! Good to see a face


Well thank you, did you get my corny joey line i put on your pic the other day


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha yep I did


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Justwannabeme said:


> Well thank you, did you get my corny joey line i put on your pic the other day


Did you say "how YOU doin?"


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hoi, sexy !


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

It's good to see more peoples faces on the forum.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Did you say "how YOU doin?"


lol,yea


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

You look like you could be an underwear model! lmao


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> You look like you could be an underwear model! lmao


lmao. nope just a normal guy with DR.


----------

